# 2019 PGA Tour



## ger147 (Jan 3, 2019)

First tournament of 2019 underway in Hawaii.

So far we have Rory with a new putter, DJ with a new driver and DeChambeau putting with the pin in. And a young guy called Cameron Champ smashing his driver past Rory, DJ et al, so VERY long off the tee.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			... And a young guy called Cameron Champ smashing his driver past Rory, DJ et al, so VERY long off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Longer, but can't hit the 85 yard WIDE fairway on the 18th!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 3, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Longer, but can't hit the 85 yard WIDE fairway on the 18th!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently made a Par 4 on a hole where he hit his drive OOB. 2nd drive on to the green and holed the putt for a Par.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

O



ger147 said:



			First tournament of 2019 underway in Hawaii.

So far we have Rory with a new putter, DJ with a new driver and DeChambeau putting with the pin in. And a young guy called Cameron Champ smashing his driver past Rory, DJ et al, so VERY long off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

130mph swing speed and 6* launch angle ,,,,,jeez.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

Quite enjoyed the coverage last night as couldn't sleep. 

Enjoyed watching Bryson and his quirks and Champ is a monster with those distances still finished - 2 without having his 100% best, if he can hit a few more fairways with that length it will be a good year for him


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2019)

Glad some decent golf back on the TV, do like that course. Only saw about 30 mins last night as had early start today, but sure I'll be watching tonight for a bit. Hopefully Rory can sort his woes from last year and have a better season this year.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Glad some decent golf back on the TV, do like that course. Only saw about 30 mins last night as had early start today, but sure I'll be watching tonight for a bit. Hopefully Rory can sort his woes from last year and have a better season this year.
		
Click to expand...

Rory looked like he was playing well, some of his putts were really good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Didn't manage to catch any of it as way too late for me on a work night. Am I right in assuming this is for the winners of PGA tour events in 2018? What putter is McIlroy using?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't manage to catch any of it as way too late for me on a work night. Am I right in assuming this is for the winners of PGA tour events in 2018? What putter is McIlroy using?
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t really notice it was late.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Quite enjoyed the coverage last night as couldn't sleep. 

Enjoyed watching Bryson and his quirks and Champ is a monster with those distances still finished - 2 without having his 100% best, if he can hit a few more fairways with that length it will be a good year for him
		
Click to expand...

How slow is he though.
Did he putt many with pin in ?
Only saw a bit and he had it out.
Didnâ€™t see anyone with it in on the green.


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2019)

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/br...tting-on-thursday-by-leaving-flagstick-in/amp


----------



## Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			How slow is he though.
Did he putt many with pin in ?
Only saw a bit and he had it out.
Didnâ€™t see anyone with it in on the green.
		
Click to expand...

He's probably a bit Langeresque with his pace but I do like him and his quirkiness, swing and approach to the game but would be good to speed up a little. 


As shown in the link in the other post he led field in strokes gained putting and he putted a lot with the flag stick left in


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			He's probably a bit Langeresque with his pace but I do like him and his quirkiness, swing and approach to the game but would be good to speed up a little. 


As shown in the link in the other post he led field in strokes gained putting and he putted a lot with the flag stick left in
		
Click to expand...

Langeresque? Was just about to google this then got it.
Thatâ€™s a good fit.

Agree heâ€™s not your average tour pro but he would have a lot more fans if he was not so hard to watch.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 4, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Longer, but can't hit the 85 yard WIDE fairway on the 18th!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have the length and can still miss an 85 yard wide fairway. I must be really guff!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't manage to catch any of it as way too late for me on a work night. Am I right in assuming this is for the winners of PGA tour events in 2018? What putter is McIlroy using?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a TM spider tour black model.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 5, 2019)

Wait. When did the 2018 season finish? I get confused, it never seems to end.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Wait. When did the 2018 season finish? I get confused, it never seems to end.
		
Click to expand...

When Tiger holes the winning putt at the tour championship. 
Think was a week later the 2019 season started. 

But odd though because looking at this year's schedule due to PGA moving forward the tour championship which is the last event of the year is at the end of August.... 

Great for European scheduling but makes following PGA tour next neason hard to work out. Its more like a football season now in its wraparound effect


----------



## IainP (Jan 5, 2019)

Expect Wilson Staff are enjoying a bit of time atop the leaderboard currently.


----------



## Depreston (Jan 5, 2019)

How did Woodland get a drop without penalty there?


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 6, 2019)

Depreston said:



			How did Woodland get a drop without penalty there?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that I heard them mention animals so presumably rule 16


----------



## IanM (Jan 6, 2019)

Are they playing â€œready golfâ€ on Tour?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks like the professor is missing a lot of putts on the left.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 7, 2019)

That was some round from Schauffele to pip Woodland at the post.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 7, 2019)

ger147 said:



			That was some round from Schauffele to pip Woodland at the post.
		
Click to expand...

Woodland shoots -5 and gets beaten by a guy who went -11 and started with a bogey!

That's not losing a tournament that's being blown away by a hot golfer. Credit to Schauffle.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 7, 2019)

I hadn't seen much of Schauffle up until last summer when I started seeing his results and the boy knows how win and win big, his first win was Greenbrier a notorouiosly tough course according to most pros, since has added a Tour Championship, WGC Champions and now Kapalua. 

Has played in 2 US Opens with his worst finish being 6th and a T2 at last years open, bet Furyk rues picking Phil over him. 

Really like his game and seems a decent guy, think he will breakthrough on the majors soon enough and credit to Woodland going out and shooting - 5 that's doing your job and enough to win 99% of the time sadly for him he was just undone by a sensational finish by Xander


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2019)

Xander Schauffele has got everything. He's flying under the radar and still doesn't seem to have much hype behind him but he is unreal and has already had some superb performances in big tournaments. Won a WGC, won the Tour Championship, 3 top 10's in 7 major appearances, and already has 4 PGA Tour wins. Won't be long before he wins a Major, he's definitely got the game and should without doubt have been on that Ryder Cup team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Xander Schauffele has got everything. He's flying under the radar and still doesn't seem to have much hype behind him but he is unreal and has already had some superb performances in big tournaments. Won a WGC, won the Tour Championship, 3 top 10's in 7 major appearances, and already has 4 PGA Tour wins. Won't be long before he wins a Major, he's definitely got the game and should without doubt have been on that Ryder Cup team.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely thought he was worth a spot on the team but not sure in the grand scheme of things he'd have made that big a difference although we'll never know. I reckon we'll know if he can stand the RC heat in 2020


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

Interesting to see some of the guys putting up live feed videos on the Pro Am day for the Sony Open. 

DeChambeau is definite value, giving tips and lessons to the guys he playing with as he goes round with a lot of success


----------



## Depreston (Jan 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Interesting to see some of the guys putting up live feed videos on the Pro Am day for the Sony Open.

DeChambeau is definite value, giving tips and lessons to the guys he playing with as he goes round with a lot of success
		
Click to expand...

Any links?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Any links?
		
Click to expand...

https://instagram.com/brysondechambeau?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1s5m2gm9gbhiw

As its Instagram most of it is short sharp snippets


----------



## Oldham92 (Jan 9, 2019)

Anyone else find they end up with a massive list of clubs, putters and clothing they want whenever there is a tournament on TV?


----------



## ger147 (Jan 11, 2019)

126 of the 144 players who teed it up in Hawaii yesterday shot 72 or better.

The standard on tour is frightening.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jan 11, 2019)

ger147 said:



			126 of the 144 players who teed it up in Hawaii yesterday shot 72 or better.

The standard on tour is frightening.
		
Click to expand...

Is it that, or is it that the courses aren't challenging enough? I know plenty of people were saying that the America players found Let Golf National a difficult course in the Ryder cup because they're used to ridiculously wide fairways that are nearly impossible to miss so it's just a long drive and a wedge to the green every hole.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 11, 2019)

ger147 said:



			126 of the 144 players who teed it up in Hawaii yesterday shot 72 or better.

The standard on tour is frightening.
		
Click to expand...

I think that it was a particularly calm day in a place that is normally windy. So akin to playing a links course with no wind - it takes away the main defence of the course.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Just sat here watching the golf and seen the list of players not making the cut, Spieth missing his first cut in his first start in new year not great but even more so was Adam Scott as one of the worse scores. 

Still got all 4 of my fantasy team up in the top 10..


----------



## Slab (Jan 14, 2019)

Well done to Kucher on another win

(is it just me or does his demeanor & playing style look way older than his 40 years)


----------



## Oldham92 (Jan 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			Well done to Kucher on another win

(is it just me or does his demeanor & playing style look way older than his 40 years)
		
Click to expand...

His posture when he's playing a shot gives me back problems watching it


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			Well done to Kucher on another win

(is it just me or does his demeanor & playing style look way older than his 40 years)
		
Click to expand...

Always liked Kuch just seems a genuine decent bloke. But like you I look at his playing style and demeanour how's he slowly strolls about and he seems more aged than his actual years and more of a gentleman of past years than a current top level sportsman. He wouldn't look out of place playing in the Higan era in a cardigan and high waisted slacks. 

Fair play to him though he rebuilt his swing and has used it to become a consistent earner who had the respect of his peers.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Always liked *Kuch just seems a genuine decent bloke*. But like you I look at his playing style and demeanour how's he slowly strolls about and he seems more aged than his actual years and more of a gentleman of past years than a current top level sportsman. He wouldn't look out of place playing in the Higan era in a cardigan and high waisted slacks.

Fair play to him though he rebuilt his swing and has used it to become a consistent earner who had the respect of his peers.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to be in a round of drinks with him. Tighter than a camels arse in a sandstorm by many accounts


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I wouldn't want to be in a round of drinks with him. Tighter than a camels arse in a sandstorm by many accounts
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't make someone a bad person though. Perhaps he just doesn't like those wanting the drinks with him


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I wouldn't want to be in a round of drinks with him. Tighter than a camels arse in a sandstorm by many accounts
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			Doesn't make someone a bad person though. Perhaps he just doesn't like those wanting the drinks with him
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing this relates to ths issue about the caddies pay. He won a tournament at the end of last season and hired a local caddy, paid him $3k. However, he won that tournament and pocketed $1.3m. There is a discussion as to whether he should have paid the local caddy more as he won or whether he should stick to the deal agreed at the beginning. His regular caddy would have been on 10%, or similar, had he won with him on the bag.

It's perhaps a little more complicated but that is the gist of it. Social media is picking up on this story and running with it, good headline etc


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I am guessing this relates to ths issue about the caddies pay. He won a tournament at the end of last season and hired a local caddy, paid him $3k. However, he won that tournament and pocketed $1.3m. There is a discussion as to whether he should have paid the local caddy more as he won or whether he should stick to the deal agreed at the beginning.

It's perhaps a little more complicated but that is the gist of it. Social media is picking up on this story and running with it, good headline etc
		
Click to expand...

The rumours only build upon what has been said about him for years wrt keeping his wallet shut. 2nd only to Tiger in that regard.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just sat here watching the golf and seen the list of players not making the cut, Spieth missing his first cut in his first start in new year not great but even more so was Adam Scott as one of the worse scores.

Still got all 4 of my fantasy team up in the top 10..
		
Click to expand...

Spieth got married in November, he hasn't played a tournament since before then and from what I gather didn't touch a club for a while


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I am guessing this relates to ths issue about the caddies pay. He won a tournament at the end of last season and hired a local caddy, paid him $3k. However, he won that tournament and pocketed $1.3m. There is a discussion as to whether he should have paid the local caddy more as he won or whether he should stick to the deal agreed at the beginning. His regular caddy would have been on 10%, or similar, had he won with him on the bag.

It's perhaps a little more complicated but that is the gist of it. Social media is picking up on this story and running with it, good headline etc
		
Click to expand...

Can't say I'd heard that and if that's what they're basing it on can understand why it's a news item. But then there's the other argument the caddy could easily have had no work that weekend or a lesser job for a casual player and still came away 3k up for roughly 4/5 days work and he would have a contract with his regular caddy with regards to salary and win bonus. 

Personally still don't see as it makes him a bad person just because he is tight with the cash, I know mnay people loose with their vast sums of money that are not nice people yet get lauded as being a lovely bloke because they let people live of their money. 

I guess some will judge a frugal person as tight and not decent and others will see people that are extravagant with money as salt of the earth.



Parsaregood said:



			Spieth got married in November, he hasn't played a tournament since before then and from what I gather didn't touch a club for a while
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'd heard that he had stepped away from the clubs during that period and fair play, I'm personally hoping he can come back big this year I like Spieth and how he plays


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Can't say I'd heard that and if that's what they're basing it on can understand why it's a news item. But then there's the other argument the caddy could easily have had no work that weekend or a lesser job for a casual player and still came away 3k up for roughly 4/5 days work and he would have a contract with his regular caddy with regards to salary and win bonus.

Personally still don't see as it makes him a bad person just because he is tight with the cash, I know mnay people loose with their vast sums of money that are not nice people yet get lauded as being a lovely bloke because they let people live of their money.

I guess some will judge a frugal person as tight and not decent and others will see people that are extravagant with money as salt of the earth.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say he was a bad person - I've never met him.

But to me, giving a winning caddy less than 0.25% of your winnings out of a purse in excess of $1m tells me a lot about someone. Especially when 5% would literally change said caddies life. He won by a shot, and you'd think a local caddie is worth a shot over 4 days! Kuchar has over $45m from on-course earnings, plus lucrative sponsorship deals. $3k is pathetic, regardless of whether a fee was agreed beforehand or not. 

Don't buy into the rest of your 1st paragraph at all, we don't live in the hypothetical world.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I didn't say he was a bad person - I've never met him.

But to me, giving a winning caddy less than 0.25% of your winnings out of a purse in excess of $1m tells me a lot about someone. Especially when 5% would literally change said caddies life. He won by a shot, and you'd think a local caddie is worth a shot over 4 days! Kuchar has over $45m from on-course earnings, plus lucrative sponsorship deals. $3k is pathetic, regardless of whether a fee was agreed beforehand or not.

Don't buy into the rest of your 1st paragraph at all, we don't live in the hypothetical world.
		
Click to expand...

Not asking you to buy into anything at its merely my opinion its easy to say it would change someone life as it would indeed but does that mean the caddy is entitled to more imo no he's not. Should he get more based on what these guys normally pay out is another matter and I'd agree that common courtesy would usually expect them to have a similar agreement with their temporary bag man as to what they have with a regular caddy. But still I'd say if you said to a local caddy you can make 3k this week regardless of the outcome they would snap it up without complaint. I know I would.


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2019)

Being a fair distance from home for many players some of the golfing community here get the chance to caddy on the european tour when it comes to town so I know a couple of lads who've done it, I'll need to remember to ask what their 'deal' was when I next see them...


----------



## ger147 (Jan 20, 2019)

Great approach shot off that lie from Adam Long to set up his birdie on the 72nd hole to win the tournament.

No fairway mats or winter tees in California in January...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2019)

Cracking finish!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 21, 2019)

Tiger due to play at this week's Farmers Insurance Open at Torrey Pines.  Will be interesting to see what sort of shape his game is in.


----------



## Depreston (Jan 24, 2019)

Great to watch Jordan Spieth when heâ€™s like this absolute filth off the tee for 3 holes yet still under par


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Great to watch Jordan Spieth when heâ€™s like this absolute filth off the tee for 3 holes yet still under par
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen the coverage yet, but by all accounts the rough is pretty juicy this week. I suspect that if YJS keeps spraying it around, he'll end up a few over and with very sore wrists...
Looking forward to watching - lots of interesting early season stories about to unfold.


----------



## Depreston (Jan 24, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Haven't seen the coverage yet, but by all accounts the rough is pretty juicy this week. I suspect that if YJS keeps spraying it around, he'll end up a few over and with very sore wrists...
Looking forward to watching - lots of interesting early season stories about to unfold.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s struggling off the tee hasnâ€™t hit a fairway (or green on the par 3)


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice to see Spieth with a good round, John Rahm and Justin great rounds in the North course. Fowler all over the place in the south and Rory bombing the drives bemut remains inconsistent with the Wedges. 

Certainly seems like the North course is a good 4 shots easier.. 

But all this is drowned out by Marc Bloody Row and his annoying noise that is his commentary


----------



## mhwgc (Jan 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Nice to see Spieth with a good round, John Rahm and Justin great rounds in the North course. Fowler all over the place in the south and Rory bombing the drives bemut remains inconsistent with the Wedges.

Certainly seems like the North course is a good 4 shots easier..

But all this is drowned out by Marc Bloody Row and his annoying noise that is his commentary
		
Click to expand...

Lot's of concerns about Justin Rose switching manufacturers and going to Honma, well he was bombing his driver past his 2 playing partners. Although I notice he's changed his putter from that hideous thing he was using at his last event. Rahm just seems to love this place but agree the NC is a few shots easier.

Mark Row is without doubt the most annoying commentator on Sky!!


----------



## Depreston (Jan 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Nice to see Spieth with a good round, John Rahm and Justin great rounds in the North course. Fowler all over the place in the south and Rory bombing the drives bemut remains inconsistent with the Wedges.

Certainly seems like the North course is a good 4 shots easier..

But all this is drowned out by Marc Bloody Row and his annoying noise that is his commentary
		
Click to expand...

Unreal round from Spieth considering he was all over the shop until the 6th


----------



## ger147 (Jan 27, 2019)

Rose not over the line just yet. Gooch now just 3 back and Rose in some pretty juicy rough off the tee on 15.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 27, 2019)

Great Par save on 15 then a birdie on 16, should be game over now.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

I'd say it's been game over since round 2, even with his wobble yesterday he still remained in control throughout. A very comprehensive win


----------



## ger147 (Jan 27, 2019)

Great finish with a birdie on 18 and another win for Rose.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pure class from Gary Woodland and a quality up & down from Amy...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155666663571330&id=10643196329


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Pure class from Gary Woodland and a quality up & down from Amy...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155666663571330&id=10643196329

Click to expand...


Yep, absolutely brilliant


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Pure class from Gary Woodland and a quality up & down from Amy...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155666663571330&id=10643196329

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s just brilliant- ðŸ˜€ excellent up and down


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Pure class from Gary Woodland and a quality up & down from Amy...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155666663571330&id=10643196329

Click to expand...

Just watched that with the biggest smile on my face, absolutely brilliant amazing young lady. 

Also so much class from Woodland genuinely comes across as a classy guy and what he and his wife went through he still walks around with a smile.


----------



## Lazkir (Feb 1, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Pure class from Gary Woodland and a quality up & down from Amy...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155666663571330&id=10643196329

Click to expand...


Put a big smile on my face, thank you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091486628797956097
Well thatâ€™s a bit different.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091486628797956097
Well thatâ€™s a bit different.
		
Click to expand...

Hell of a player though at 19years old is winning all sorts in college and sitting t24 at the halfway point in his first pga event


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Hell of a player though at 19years old is winning all sorts in college and sitting t24 at the halfway point in his first pga event
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,I wasnâ€™t criticising. 
Personally I like it,shows thereâ€™s no such thing as â€œthe right wayâ€ to swing a club.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice to see no-one shooting the lights out today in Phoenix. They should have rain more often on the PGA tour


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2019)

Rickie struggling so far today, missing it both ways. Already made one crazy up and down from the path, and is now stuck behind a shrub. Needs to pray Kuch doesn't get up and down after struggling out of the fairway bunker and try to limit his own damage to just a bogey.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like Ricky could be about to get a severe double penalty!

Ball dropped, then placed, then rolls into water once he's walked away from a placed ball. So an additional shot penalty.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Looks like Ricky could be about to get a severe double penalty!

Ball dropped, then placed, then rolls into water once he's walked away from a placed ball. So an additional shot penalty.
		
Click to expand...

Shows why you shouldnâ€™t fanny about when your ball is lying on a hill! Get on with it and get it on that green lol


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm guessing conditions are a bit tougher today seeing the scores on the app, stuck in a hotel room so can't watch it. But not looking good for Fowler was listening to radio on way up through the app and they said how poor his record is with final round leads 0 wins from 8 leads.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm guessing conditions are a bit tougher today seeing the scores on the app, stuck in a hotel room so can't watch it. But not looking good for Fowler was listening to radio on way up through the app and they said how poor his record is with final round leads 0 wins from 8 leads.
		
Click to expand...

I think most will be pulling for him now, he actually had an early wobble but had composed himself and got it back under control before the incident.



pauljames87 said:



			Shows why you shouldnâ€™t fanny about when your ball is lying on a hill! Get on with it and get it on that green lol
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but still very unfortunate! Great putt for an 7!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think most will be pulling for him now, he actually had an early wobble but had composed himself and got it back under control before the incident.



Maybe, but still very unfortunate! Great putt for an 7! 

Click to expand...

I hope he does I do like Rickie would like to see him Have a big sesson.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoa Ricky, awful luck but great drama.


----------



## Depreston (Feb 3, 2019)

Heâ€™s doing a shooter mcgavin


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think most will be pulling for him now, he actually had an early wobble but had composed himself and got it back under control before the incident.



Maybe, but still very unfortunate! Great putt for an 7! 

Click to expand...

My mate just asked me (and I genuinely donâ€™t know why he canâ€™t do this either) why didnâ€™t he just look at the possible shot he had and then drop the ball.. itâ€™s gonna be within 1 foot really isnâ€™t it.. so you can get a picture of whatâ€™s ahead and then put the ball down.. is that possible?


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 3, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			My mate just asked me (and I genuinely donâ€™t know why he canâ€™t do this either) why didnâ€™t he just look at the possible shot he had and then drop the ball.. itâ€™s gonna be within 1 foot really isnâ€™t it.. so you can get a picture of whatâ€™s ahead and then put the ball down.. is that possible?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

Thatâ€™s a stupid stupid rule and unfairly punishes Fowler.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thatâ€™s a stupid stupid rule and unfairly punishes Fowler.
		
Click to expand...

Probably didn't cost him anything in the end; and the rule has been like that for centuries


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 3, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Probably didn't cost him anything in the end; and the rule has been like that for centuries
		
Click to expand...

It's cost him one shot.

Hopefully it won't matter though.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

He needs to bounce back big now, can see Brandon Grace winning this unless Fowler sorts himself out


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 3, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

Presumably he could also have replayed from the same spot of his previous shot. Looked easier to me than where he hit from in the end


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sad to see that happen to Fowler, but would be pleased to see Grace win it, especially with Craig Connelly (Weeman) on his bag, Kaymerâ€™s ex caddie.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Great putt from Rickie on 13 for par, hanging on in there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Probably didn't cost him anything in the end; *and the rule has been like that for centuries*

Click to expand...

It doesnâ€™t stop it from being a stupid rule.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 3, 2019)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Presumably he could also have replayed from the same spot of his previous shot. Looked easier to me than where he hit from in the end
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and it certainly looked a better option. Only downside was that he had already played what he thought was a good shot that went through to the water!
On balance I agree it was a better option regardless of what actually happened.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It doesnâ€™t stop it from being a stupid rule.
		
Click to expand...

so how do you think the rule should be written?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2019)

I turned off briefly after the birdie on 10 when Fowler was 5 ahead, and have come back to this. Not good. Hope Rickie finds something and manages to pull it back. Big Randy will be loving this!


----------



## 6535 (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It doesnâ€™t stop it from being a stupid rule.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with this. 
Theyâ€™ve changed the accidental moving of the ball on the green by replacing it, no penalty, yet heâ€™s 10yds away looks back and his ball decides to do a runner.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

He's got to Birdie either 15th or 17th to have a chance now,.to lose from a 4 shot lead would be awful and he needs to start closing out tournaments


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			so how do you think the rule should be written?
		
Click to expand...

In that particular instance it should be replaced as near as possible to original place his ball had been. Itâ€™s not the players fault itâ€™s moved when nobody is near it.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In that particular instance it should be replaced as near as possible to original place his ball had been. Itâ€™s not the players fault itâ€™s moved when nobody is near it.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid you can't write the rules for a specific incident.

The rules basically state that you play you ball from where it finally comes to rest. 

How would you change the rule?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 3, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			I am afraid you can't write the rules for a specific incident.

The rules basically state that you play you ball from where it finally comes to rest.

How would you change the rule?
		
Click to expand...

If the slope had been downhill and he left it and the ball rolls in hole would it then be holed?


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 3, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If the slope had been downhill and he left it and the ball rolls in hole would it then be holed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In that particular instance it should be replaced as near as possible to original place his ball had been. Itâ€™s not the players fault itâ€™s moved when nobody is near it.
		
Click to expand...

No it shouldn't, in the same way as if he hit it there from the fairway and it came to rest there, he walked up and while wandering around like he was assessing his next shot it then rolled into the water, tough luck.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Great 4 for Rickie, back in a tie for the lead.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Grace in the water off the tee on 17, big oops on that hole...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Grace in the water off the tee on 17, big oops on that hole...
		
Click to expand...

You really couldnâ€™t script this!


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Horrendous standard of golf tonight, no one wants to win it seems


----------



## 6535 (Feb 3, 2019)

Dubious drop by Grace as well.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

6535 said:



			Dubious drop by Grace as well.
		
Click to expand...

pretty dubious pitch too lol


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

If I was Rickie I'd be leaving my driver in the bag on the 17th tee. I think 2 pars for Fowler wins it from here.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 3, 2019)

What a tee shot on th e 17th from Fowler - surely that's got to be it.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 3, 2019)

Â£2 on Grace at 80/1.

Absolutely gutted he hit it in the water on 17


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

6535 said:



			Dubious drop by Grace as well.
		
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How?
		
Click to expand...

was squatting down, bent kneed when he dropped on 17


----------



## 6535 (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought your lower leg had to be straight? Clearly itâ€™s lower to the ground if you squat?  Just think the ruling bodies need a kick up the arse with these rulings. Itâ€™s making golf look silly.


----------



## woofers (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			pretty dubious pitch too lol
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, have a look at the diagram in the rule book, 14.3b, itâ€™s a close call, although I think Grace drops it from above his â€˜bent kneeâ€™ so therefore it is at â€˜straight kneeâ€™ height.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			was squatting down, bent kneed when he dropped on 17
		
Click to expand...

I agree he was squatting down but he did drop from higher than his knees were


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I agree he was squatting down but he did drop from higher than his knees were
		
Click to expand...

oh come on chris, youre inviting the rulies with comments like that lol

(again if the rule read above knee height it wouldnt be an issue)


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 3, 2019)

Good lad Ricky!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I agree he was squatting down but he did drop from higher than his knees were
		
Click to expand...

Article in this months gm mag basically says the ball has to be knee height (so waist height if youâ€™re squatting). It doesnâ€™t say anything about straight legs etc, it does show an illustration of a correct drop which looks very similar to how Grace dropped.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hits the fairway and he wins it, and surprise surprise he doesn't.

Seems like no-one wants to win this...


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2019)

Yay Rickie, all but secured now. So pleased for him after the heartbreak of years gone by in this event. Hope he has a superb 2019!


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Fowler staggers over the line, but a win's a win.

He did well over the last 6 holes as I thought he was gone but he managed to get over the line.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 3, 2019)

Fowler showed great composure and mental strength.
Well done Rickie


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm glad he won

Cant believe it warrants a penalty 

Cannot abide Matk Roe


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Great mental strength for Rickie to win that after the double pen. Could finally be his year for a major


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Great mental strength for Rickie to win that after the double pen. Could finally be his year for a major
		
Click to expand...

the way he played from in front yet again the only way he wins a major is if he posts a score from behind and no one catches him


----------



## IainP (Feb 10, 2019)

Am on a train, for those with TV coverage is there any prospect of play at Pebble Beach?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2019)

Play to resume 9pm apparently


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 10, 2019)

had to laugh at the two blokes trying to clear the greens ,one of water the other of hail stones ,the guy trying to clear the water was pushing it up hill ,and the guy trying to clear the hailstones was using a roller type squeegee ,and all he was doing was to put it midly ,bugger all as the roller was just going over the top and not doing anything likely to clear a green.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2019)

They mump on about Phil Mic being on the tee for 25 minutes, but don't mention Casey has done the same, or the other 70 odd golfers who are also now going in cold. Some of whom are in contention, esp the guys hitting second shots into one.


----------



## IainP (Feb 10, 2019)

Good ol' sky sports leaderboard. Were showing Casey and Mickleson each -2 for the day after 1 hole!
Now showing -3 for day after 3 holes.

I assume they are both actually -1 for the round.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

IainP said:



			Good ol' sky sports leaderboard. Were showing Casey and Mickleson each -2 for the day after 1 hole!
Now showing -3 for day after 3 holes.

I assume they are both actually -1 for the round.
		
Click to expand...

I'm listening on PGA tour radio as stuck in a hotel room that resembles a crap prison cell and they're stating both - 1 through 3 holes.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2019)

How come everyone has finished, except Casey and Phil? They are 2 holes behind?


----------



## IainP (Feb 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			How come everyone has finished, except Casey and Phil? They are 2 holes behind?
		
Click to expand...

Assuming the  2nd sentence isn't a question,  on another thread it was discussed that the tour didn't care about slow play.  Maybe here is a situation where they will. Expect they would have preferred a Sunday finish.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2019)

Phil winning at Pebble the same year that the US Open is at Pebble is just so Phil. It's perfect.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Casey has previous for not getting it done. 

It wouldn't surprise me if came out today (now that he is behind) and went birdie birdie to force the issue. 

With Phil and the 18th, it's never over.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Phil winning at Pebble the same year that the US Open is at Pebble is just so Phil. It's perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - but it will be a much much tougher set up as well as a far stronger field.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Fair enough - but it will be a much much tougher set up as well as a far stronger field.
		
Click to expand...

That's the point, that he's not going to get it done at the US Open, because it's the US Open. It's just so Phil to set the narrative up perfectly to build up to another US Open, especially after last year. I love it, he's the best.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			That's the point, that he's not going to get it done at the US Open, because it's the US Open. It's just so Phil to set the narrative up perfectly to build up to another US Open, especially after last year. I love it, he's the best.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, Phil's never had a US Open game. Wild off the tee and an exceptional recovery player. 

The fact that he has so many near misses is a credit to his mentality and skill in other areas. 

You look at other guys that have had multiple top 5s in US Opens... Furyk, Monty, McDowell, Els, Rose, Goosen etc. and they are totally different players.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2019)

Just spotted this on Reddit. Immature but have to say it did make me laugh.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 12, 2019)

Few quid on Stallings EW at 100/1 on Sunday morning


----------



## IainP (Mar 21, 2019)

Probably the Valspar doesn't warrant it's own thread. 
Wasn't watching earlier but nice (IMO) to see Luke pop a decent score in.


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2019)

IainP said:



			Probably the Valspar doesn't warrant it's own thread. 
Wasn't watching earlier but nice (IMO) to see Luke pop a decent score in.
		
Click to expand...

yeah but who threw the bottle of water at him


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice albatross for Knox yesterday. 

Keegan with another strong start, be interesting to see if he can keep it going for 4 rounds this week after struggling the past 2 weekends.


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2019)

Footy over, back to Luke (on the course) and Casey (finished).

Ah, Luke just 3 putted.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 22, 2019)

Really adds a dimension to this tournament for me with Donald being up there. Fingers crossed he can hold in there for four rounds.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 23, 2019)

Enjoying the coverage so far. No Woods/McIlroy circus. Good to see Luke Donald do well. Saw a fair bit of featured group coverage including Paul Casey. Interesting to hear his interaction with his caddie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice hole in one by Kokrak


----------



## IainP (Apr 1, 2019)

Maybe one of those "not as it first seems" stats, with the WGC event also on. But with McDowell winning on the PGA Tour it extends the non US winner sequence.

Mind, they may have adopted "GMac" by now!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2019)

Jordan Spieth,. Consecutive rounds of -4 Thursday and Friday, gets to Saturday again and his game falls apart.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 6, 2019)

Seems though that it is his driving. Has found a hook from somewhere. Sky tv pundit was analysing his tee shots and it seems like little things he has changed, probably without realising it.
Now where have I seen that before.? But where he is going from excellent to mediocre, I am going from bad to worse to c..p


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 7, 2019)

For those interested in Speith and his game, I'd recommend a listen to the No Laying Up podcast with him. Real insight to what he is going through with his game and he seems to be on the right trend again. Really candid about his golf and tbh changed my perception of him. Found it a great way to spend 50 minutes on a long drive ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2019)

final round and the leader waits 15 minutes to hit his tee shot on the 2nd hole, cant see many being awake when they finish lol


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2019)

Turns out I was still awake

Pretty amazing final round from Corey Conners! Not heard of him? probably because he had to qualify on monday to get in the tournament. He then made 4 birdies in the first 5 holes today to take a 3 shot lead. Then lost the plot and made 4 consecutive bogies to lose the lead. Then made 6 birdies coming home, single putting every green bar the last!

Some effort to find the composure after making 4 bogies the last of which he missed the green left with half a sand wedge in!


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2019)

Dustin putting together a car crash run of holes.

I suppose links refers to the land, not used to seeing so many trees though


----------



## IainP (Apr 28, 2019)

Comical at the Zurich, Rahm & Palmer protecting a lead. Rahm's caddy persuading him to lay up off the tee, with an 8 iron.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 28, 2019)

IainP said:



			Comical at the Zurich, Rahm & Palmer protecting a lead. Rahm's caddy persuading him to lay up off the tee, with an 8 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Comical?

I call it course management, absolutely no need for anything else off the tee.


----------



## IainP (Apr 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Comical?

I call it course management, absolutely no need for anything else off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the decision. What was your question? I am watching a US feed so maybe you didn't have the full player-caddy exchanges, it was these I was referring to. Seemed like every bone in Rahm's body didn't want to. "I have a hard time visualing a lay up with that club". He ended up over-ruling the club choice, and then when walking near the green was still chuntering "look how wide the fairway is here".


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2019)

IainP said:



			I agree with the decision. What was your question? I am watching a US feed so maybe you didn't have the full player-caddy exchanges, it was these I was referring to. Seemed like every bone in Rahm's body didn't want to. "I have a hard time visualing a lay up with that club". He ended up over-ruling the club choice, and then when walking near the green was still chuntering "look how wide the fairway is here".
		
Click to expand...

I didn't ask a question.

An 8 iron kept the water out of play, it put the ball on the fairway and they made a comfortable regulation par.

Closed out a 3 shot victory. I'd suggest that they made the correct decision.


----------



## IainP (Apr 29, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I didn't ask a question.

An 8 iron kept the water out of play, it put the ball on the fairway and they made a comfortable regulation par.

Closed out a 3 shot victory. I'd suggest that they made the correct decision.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying, I wondered if the ? was a mis-type.
The 7 iron he played was the smart play. Keeping out of the water in the closing holes was going to lead to a comfortable win.


----------



## pendodave (May 23, 2019)

Maybe this is old news, but the PGA tour live Twitter feed has featured group coverage for the colonial tournament at the moment. I've heard that they do this a bit, so probably worth checking every now and then for the non subscribers.


----------



## pendodave (May 23, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Maybe this is old news, but the PGA tour live Twitter feed has featured group coverage for the colonial tournament at the moment. I've heard that they do this a bit, so probably worth checking every now and then for the non subscribers.
		
Click to expand...

First 60-90 minutes only apparently...


----------



## IainP (May 24, 2019)

Just spotted that Mr Schwab is leading in Denmark while the Schwab Challenge is being played stateside ðŸ˜


----------



## IainP (Jun 9, 2019)

Rory approaching the final 9 of the Canadian open with a 3 shot lead...
Can he close it off?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

IainP said:



			Rory approaching the final 9 of the Canadian open with a 3 shot lead...
Can he close it off?
		
Click to expand...

Would be a good result prior to Pebble Beach


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2019)

IainP said:



			Rory approaching the final 9 of the Canadian open with a 3 shot lead...
Can he close it off?
		
Click to expand...

The way his front 9 has gone I expect him to cruise it.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 9, 2019)

Fingers crossed here for GMac too. In pole position for an Open spot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Fingers crossed here for GMac too. In pole position for an Open spot
		
Click to expand...

How many slots open ? Can see only one ahead of him who hasnâ€™t already Q for the Open


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many slots open ? Can see only one ahead of him who hasnâ€™t already Q for the Open
		
Click to expand...

Top 3 not qualified already, but must be in Top 10 overall


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Would be great to see GMac get in. Hope he can hold it together and clinch the spot


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

Rory been super impressive here, spread-eagling the field, Lowry going well too and GMac on the cusp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

This is just quality to watch when he is playing like this , itâ€™s a swing to die for and putting really well on these greens


----------



## IainP (Jun 9, 2019)

Rory freewheeling. 
The hype meter will go into overdrive for next week now


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

Gmacs just holed a bomb on 18 that will get him in the Open at Portrush


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

59 watch Rors?


----------



## Wilson (Jun 9, 2019)

Huge putt for Gmac on 18, Rors needs a couple more birdies for the magic number.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 9, 2019)

Rory's going to be strolling into Pebble Beach with a 59 in the bank. Not a bad warm-up for a Major.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 9, 2019)

GMAC  -   what a putt son.     Delighted for him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			59 watch Rors?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't count on a par 70 ðŸ¤ðŸ¤


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 9, 2019)

Host broadcaster are a disgrace, adverts every 30 seconds, so constantly switching to the studio and non-live golf segments, it's awful. This is hard to watch.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			59 watch Rors?
		
Click to expand...

cancelled


----------



## Wilson (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			cancelled 

Click to expand...

Maybe not....


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			cancelled 

Click to expand...

uncancelled ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 9, 2019)

Having to replay every Rory shot 3 times because the US broadcast is on ad break. How do the Americans watch this every week? Roll on next week when Sky do it properly.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Having to replay every Rory shot 3 times because the US broadcast is on ad break. How do the Americans watch this every week? Roll on next week when Sky do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

at least wrap the bait in bacon or something Dan lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			at least wrap the bait in bacon or something Dan lol
		
Click to expand...

It's not bait at all, it's true. Weeks like this when we're forced to watch the CBS broadcast makes you realise how lucky we have it with Sky when they run their own broadcasts at the big tournaments. They're far from perfect, but this is just painful to watch. If Rory wasn't going well and looking at a possible 59, I'd have turned off hours ago.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Having to replay every Rory shot 3 times because the US broadcast is on ad break. How do the Americans watch this every week? Roll on next week when Sky do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

Are Sky allowed to record / edit and broadcast it maybe 30 minutes later without showing all the American crap or silly fill ins. ??


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 9, 2019)

If you think CBS is bad wait until you see Fox. You're lucky you have Sky Sports.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Having to replay every Rory shot 3 times because the US broadcast is on ad break. How do the Americans watch this every week? Roll on next week when Sky do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

Sky arenâ€™t the host broadcaster for the US Open , they still work with the host broadcasters pictures who are Fox Sport. Sky do have their own team there to commentate on the pictures and on course reporter etc but they still have the ad breaks that the US will have - hopefully it will be better than the CBS/TNT effort which was poor. Last night was really bad but thatâ€™s your typical US coverage in sport.

As for Rory - quality in every area of his game , started quietly but built through the rounds to provide turn it on over the weekend- distance control was first class , putting was superb. Excellent and will stand him in good stead for this week

Also great for McDowell to get in - what a putt on the last


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky arenâ€™t the host broadcaster for the US Open , they still work with the host broadcasters pictures who are Fox Sport. Sky do have their own team there to commentate on the pictures and on course reporter etc but they still have the ad breaks that the US will have - hopefully it will be better than the CBS/TNT effort which was poor. Last night was really bad but thatâ€™s your typical US coverage in sport.
		
Click to expand...

Fox at least do a better job than CBS. Shane Bacon (who commentates for Fox) was saying that I think the last 2 hours on Sunday are ad-free (I might be wrong there, but I swear that's what he said), so Sunday should be a much better watch than last night. But yeah, you're right, Sky aren't running their own broadcast, so roll on The Open broadcast instead. An actual golf broadcast, not a giant advert with some golf squeezed in the breaks.

Rory was awesome last night. Don't think he'll win the US Open, don't think the course is set-up well for him, but bloody impressive win all the same.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice to see Willett back near the top of the leaderboards more often


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

Good win for McIlroy but what a putt from GMac. Great to see him make that and qualify and you could see what it meant to him


----------



## rksquire (Jun 10, 2019)

Final day belonged to the Irish lads!  Great win for McIlroy, great putt for McDowell and great tournament & runners up spot for Lowry.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Fox at least do a better job than CBS. Shane Bacon (who commentates for Fox) was saying that I think the last 2 hours on Sunday are ad-free (I might be wrong there, but I swear that's what he said), so Sunday should be a much better watch than last night. But yeah, you're right, Sky aren't running their own broadcast, so roll on The Open broadcast instead. An actual golf broadcast, not a giant advert with some golf squeezed in the breaks.

Rory was awesome last night. Don't think he'll win the US Open, don't think the course is set-up well for him, but bloody impressive win all the same.
		
Click to expand...

The broadcast might be great for the US Open but with the time difference we'll have probably nodded off.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 10, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			The broadcast might be great for the US Open but with the time difference we'll have probably nodded off.
		
Click to expand...

True. Realised that this morning when I was checking the tee times - Tiger not off till 10.07pm our time on Thurs  Hopefully the weekend tee times will be a bit earlier!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

rksquire said:



			Final day belonged to the Irish lads!  Great win for McIlroy, great putt for McDowell and great tournament & runners up spot for Lowry.
		
Click to expand...

But only one of those is Irish...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			True. Realised that this morning when I was checking the tee times - Tiger not off till 10.07pm our time on Thurs  Hopefully the weekend tee times will be a bit earlier!
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, can't imagine being up until 3am Monday morning for it.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			But only one of those is Irish...
		
Click to expand...

You're right. We tend to forget the distinction between Ireland and Northern Ireland here in the US. My ancestors came from Northern Ireland so I should know better than to make that mistake.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 10, 2019)

A


Kellfire said:



			But only one of those is Irish...
		
Click to expand...

All played for Ireland as amateurs though


----------



## rksquire (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			But only one of those is Irish...
		
Click to expand...

You know, I thought about that as I typed it, and decided it was great for the GUI so went with Irish rather than Irish / Northern Irish hybrid


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			But only one of those is Irish...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure they all think of themselves as Irish, even if they don' t live in the Republic , Rory will be representing Ireland at the Olympics. Nowadays it seems to be a pretty small minoirty in Norn Irn who don't consider themselves Irish.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			Pretty sure they all think of themselves as Irish, even if they don' t live in the Republic , Rory will be representing Ireland at the Olympics. Nowadays it seems to be a pretty small minoirty in Norn Irn who don't consider themselves Irish.
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy most definitely sees himself as Northern Irish, heâ€™s simply representing the Republic out of courtesy to the GUI. 

As for your â€œsmall minorityâ€ claim, thatâ€™s utter nonsense.


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			McIlroy most definitely sees himself as Northern Irish,
		
Click to expand...

Well theres a clue in there it comes after the word Northern


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			Well theres a clue in there it comes after the word Northern
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m Northern Irish. Iâ€™m not Irish. I can claim Irish citizenship if I want, but I havenâ€™t. 

Thereâ€™s a distinction between the two. McIlroy is not Irish but he is choosing to represent the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™m Northern Irish. Iâ€™m not Irish. I can claim Irish citizenship if I want, but I havenâ€™t.

Thereâ€™s a distinction between the two. McIlroy is not Irish but he is choosing to represent the Republic of Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

You are in a minority of people I have met from NI most consider themselves Irish whether of Catholic or Protestant heritage, I am not speaking about political identity many consider themselves British as well as Irish. And yes I do know quite a lot of people from NI my son has been living there for seven years I visit from time to time and know a lot of people from NI who work over here in Scotland.

As a matter of interest who do you cheer for in International rugby matches?


----------



## happyhacker (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			You are in a minority of people I have met from NI most consider themselves Irish whether of Catholic or Protestant heritage, I am not speaking about political identity many consider themselves British as well as Irish. And yes I do know quite a lot of people from NI my son has been living there for seven years I visit from time to time and know a lot of people from NI who work over here in Scotland.

As a matter of interest who do you cheer for in International rugby matches?
		
Click to expand...

In the minority of people you have met is not the same as in the minority within my country. You'd do well to know what you are talking about before a statement like that.


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

happyhacker said:



			In the minority of people you have met is not the same as in the minority within my country. You'd do well to know what you are talking about before a statement like that.
		
Click to expand...

Kind of looks like a minority to me.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-44398502


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			Kind of looks like a minority to me.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-44398502

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link that banks us up. 57.9% identity as Northern Irish.

â€œSmall minorityâ€ indeed.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:
			
		


			As a matter of interest who do you cheer for in International rugby matches?
		
Click to expand...

Ireland, of course. The team that are formed of my home country and the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Thanks for the link that banks us up. 57.9% identity as Northern Irish.

â€œSmall minorityâ€ indeed.
		
Click to expand...

My points are not about politics it is whether or not it is reasonable to call someone from Northern Ireland Irish. The majority very clearly do identify themsleves as Irish as is evidenced by that poll, more consider themselves Irish even than Northern Irish but many obviously consider themselves to be both.
When I have heard McIlroy speak he has identified as Irish it is quite possible to identify as being Irish & Northern Irish and or even  British as is very obvious from the fact that the numbers add up to over 100%.
It is utterly reasonable to call a golfer from the lsland of Ireland Irish. One can always add an addendum if one wishes to say from which part of the Island they come from whether that be town, province or political entity.


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ireland, of course. The team that are formed of my home country and the Republic of Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, and in commentary most reasonable commentators say that it is the Irish that are playing not an amalgam of the country of the Republic of Ireland and State of Northern Ireland . Nor do they say if Ulster are playing that it is the State of Northern Ireland plus a few counties from the republic.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			Excellent, and in commentary most reasonable commentators say that it is the Irish that are playing not an amalgam of the country of the Republic of Ireland and State of Northern Ireland . Nor do they say if Ulster are playing that it is the State of Northern Ireland plus a few counties from the republic.
		
Click to expand...

For ease of use, no. It doesnâ€™t stop those things because the case, does it?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			My points are not about politics it is whether or not it is reasonable to call someone from Northern Ireland Irish. The majority very clearly do identify themsleves as Irish as is evidenced by that poll, more consider themselves Irish even than Northern Irish but many obviously consider themselves to be both.
When I have heard McIlroy speak he has identified as Irish it is quite possible to identify as being Irish & Northern Irish and or even  British as is very obvious from the fact that the numbers add up to over 100%.
It is utterly reasonable to call a golfer from the lsland of Ireland Irish. One can always add an addendum if one wishes to say from which part of the Island they come from whether that be town, province or political entity.
		
Click to expand...


https://images.app.goo.gl/DyUFuLq7N9GBmcW98


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2019)

The whole of one side of my family is from N Ireland - they all count themselves as Irish â˜˜ï¸


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 10, 2019)

I assume Clarkie will be playing too. I think former champions can compete until they reach the age of 60, correct?


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



https://images.app.goo.gl/DyUFuLq7N9GBmcW98

Click to expand...

McIlroy states: â€œItâ€™s hard because Iâ€™m Irish but also Northern Irish and whatever you want to call me, but I have no real strong allegiances to any flag or nation. I am from where I am from and, if people want to accept me as British, then they can and, if they want to claim me as Irish, they can as well.â€
Like many people he identifies as Irish as well as Northern Irish calling him Irish is utterly reasonable as is calling him Northern Irish.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			McIlroy states: â€œItâ€™s hard because Iâ€™m Irish but also Northern Irish and whatever you want to call me, but I have no real strong allegiances to any flag or nation. I am from where I am from and, if people want to accept me as British, then they can and, if they want to claim me as Irish, they can as well.â€
Like many people he identifies as Irish as well as Northern Irish calling him Irish is utterly reasonable as is calling him Northern Irish.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t be a fool - you know heâ€™s just saying all the right things from a PR point of view there.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The whole of one side of my family is from N Ireland - they all count themselves as Irish â˜˜ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s that then. United Ireland. :/


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Donâ€™t be a fool - you know heâ€™s just saying all the right things from a PR point of view there.
		
Click to expand...

I think that from the fact that he has chosen to represent Ireland in the Olympics he means it.
Do you seriously think that he regards  himself in no way whatsoever as being Irish?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Backache said:



			I think that from the fact that he has chosen to represent Ireland in the Olympics he means it.
Do you seriously think that he regards  himself in no way whatsoever as being Irish?
		
Click to expand...

Not when compared to his Northern Irishness.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 10, 2019)

Lads.   Give it a rest.    Who cares.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 10, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Lads.   Give it a rest.    Who cares.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.....


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 11, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Lads.   Give it a rest.    Who cares.
		
Click to expand...

People from Northern Ireland who get tired of people not understanding the complex political and social situation in the country...?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People from Northern Ireland who get tired of people not understanding the complex political and social situation in the country...?
		
Click to expand...

May be we just donâ€™t care...we would rather just discuss the good golf played by 3 blokes from the island of Ireland!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 11, 2019)

JamesR said:



			May be we just donâ€™t care...we would rather just discuss the good golf played by 3 blokes from the island of Ireland!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fair enough - so scroll past.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 11, 2019)

Kellfire on yet another thread going off on tangent. Give it a break, no one cares, take it to an off topic thread



What a display from Rory, love him to dominate Pebble beach.

Really looking forward to the US Open this week, all the lead up from Sky i love too, like on the range etc


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2019)

Bit of a look into the future, the leaderboard in Minnesota tonight. Likes of Wolff, Morikawa and Hovland all having cracking tournaments. Would love to see Wolff wins this!


----------



## AdamC28 (Jul 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bit of a look into the future, the leaderboard in Minnesota tonight. Likes of Wolff, Morikawa and Hovland all having cracking tournaments. Would love to see Wolff wins this!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly some very impressive stuff on display from these young lads.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2019)

Stunning standard of golf, no faffing about, just step up and hit it, real fun to watch. Some eagle from Bryson at the last to ask the question! 3 way play off?


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2019)

Haha and then the Wolff eagles the last too!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Haha and then the Wolff eagles the last too!
		
Click to expand...

The look on Brysons face was priceless ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Is jp the worst caddy on tour? ðŸ¥´ðŸ˜‰


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2019)

What a way to win it.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

2nd pro start for the lad and gets his first win and secures his future. Outstanding for the young fella hopefully 1st of many and a bright career.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 8, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Is jp the worst caddy on tour? ðŸ¥´ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Who is he caddying for?
Last week he was with Wolff, but not this week.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The look on Brysons face was priceless ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He deserved that for the pratting about he does over putts. I saw him line up one and it took him an age, marker down, twist ball, hold up putter, repeat 5 times. Even Faldo was asking about him being on the clock, what is the point etc. Hopefully this gets nailed at The Open when he plays there.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 8, 2019)

The irony of Bryson moaning about slow play on Saturday, then taking 6 minutes to take a drop and play his 3rd into 18 is just hilarious. So glad he didn't win. 

Shame for Wolff and Morikawa that there were no Open Qualifying slots available for the 3M, would have been nice to see at least one of them get in. Crazy that Wolff can win a PGA Tour event 2 weeks before The Open and not get a spot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The irony of Bryson moaning about slow play on Saturday, then taking 6 minutes to take a drop and play his 3rd into 18 is just hilarious. So glad he didn't win.

Shame for Wolff and Morikawa that there were no Open Qualifying slots available for the 3M, would have been nice to see at least one of them get in. Crazy that Wolff can win a PGA Tour event 2 weeks before The Open and not get a spot.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the pay cheque will help to comfort him


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The irony of Bryson moaning about slow play on Saturday, then taking 6 minutes to take a drop and play his 3rd into 18 is just hilarious. So glad he didn't win.

*Shame for Wolff and Morikawa that there were no Open Qualifying slots available for the 3M,* would have been nice to see at least one of them get in. Crazy that Wolff can win a PGA Tour event 2 weeks before The Open and not get a spot.
		
Click to expand...

I'm kinda ok that the Open spots were available in Ireland & not the concurrent US event (quite surprised at how few PGA players came over for ireland and the provisional scottish field, would have thought it would be ideal prep but maybe at their standard it doesn't take much to get into the different style/approach)


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154179455230894081
JT's the man. This is really cool, and the shoes look awesome.


----------



## IainP (Jul 26, 2019)

Good to see master Fitzpatrick leading currently


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2019)

Cracking final day setting up in the WGC, Rory and Brooks both on the charge on Saturday and every chance the play together in the final group tomorrow

Edit: 62 for Rory after draining one on 18


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Cracking final day setting up in the WGC, Rory and Brooks both on the charge on Saturday and every chance the play together in the final group tomorrow

Edit: 62 for Rory after draining one on 18
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping Rahm can gatecrash their party!


----------



## IainP (Jul 28, 2019)

Win or not,  hope Rory gives a decent account of himself tonight


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2019)

9 pars on the front for Rory. Not exactly inspiring stuff. Brooks leads by 2.


----------



## IainP (Jul 28, 2019)

Agree, although the final group completed 9 in under 2 hours. Now waiting....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2019)

IainP said:



			Agree, although the final group completed 9 in under 2 hours. Now waiting....
		
Click to expand...

Great to watch these two. Not only tremendous golf swings but play at a fantastic pace. An example for a lot of guys on the PGA Tour to follow, wish more guys out there would play like these two.


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2019)

Rory not turned up for the battle


----------



## ger147 (Jul 28, 2019)

Koepka gonna be tough to catch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rory not turned up for the battle 

Click to expand...

But if he had turned up heâ€™d av been SO much better that the rest of the field ðŸ˜†


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			But if he had turned up heâ€™d av been SO much better that the rest of the field ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Nice bait......


----------



## Humpy (Jul 28, 2019)

Impressive from Aaron Rai this week. Only his second WGC event (I think) and going to finish just outside the top 10.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Nice bait......
		
Click to expand...

Just abit of bantz ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rory's hot and cold putting is absolutely baffling, and pretty worrying as a fan of his. Led the field in SG Putting until today where it's just completely abandoned him. How does it happen? How can you be _that _good one day, and this bad the next?!

Only thing worse than Radar's Elvis impression is Roe's commentary. Eugh. I like Radar, but the Elvis schtick is horrendous, so cringe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			But if he had turned up heâ€™d av been SO much better that the rest of the field ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Nice bait......
		
Click to expand...

The thing is Roe actually came out with that yesterday. There should be a fines box for every time that gets used. He's a wonderful player but that line has not stood up for some time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The thing is Roe actually came out with that yesterday. There should be a fines box for every time that gets used. He's a wonderful player but that line has not stood up for some time.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the biggest myth in golf


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2019)

Well this has been a poor 30 mins of golf.


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2019)

Tuned in for a shoot out

Got a bit of a damp squib!

Decent earner for Tommy and MattFitz though


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 28, 2019)

Just checked, I see Rory is throwing in his usual crap round but will finish top 10


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 29, 2019)

Big Randy was right. Rory's dead.


----------



## Chris1967 (Jul 29, 2019)

Awful putting from Rory,wasnt even threatening the hole on most of his putts,easy for Brooks.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow, Rory even bottles non-major Sundays as well now? I actually had the last 46p in my Sky account on him to win as well.  What was I thinking.


----------



## Roops (Jul 29, 2019)

Long suspected that's the case. As soon as the pressures off, i.e nothing to lose, plays great. Get the pressure and expectation ramped up and it all starts to look a bit flaky, IMO.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who the heck is Randy ? And what did he say about Rory ?
		
Click to expand...

It was a joke aimed at the guys on here that listen to NLU. He's part of the No Laying Up group, my personal favourite member of the group, he's hilarious. He said this on the Open wrap-up pod last week:




			"Unfortunately, Rory... he's dead. He's died. He has not won a major now in five years.

"He came home to live out his last days. He spent them peacefully amongst friends. There will be a celebration of life... well, it's family only. In lieu of flowers, we ask that you all subscribe to Golf Pass.

"But he is dead. He has died. There is no coming back."

"I just said at the beginning of the year," he added, "I kind of gave Rory an ultimatum that... I was just getting tired of, 'This is Rory's week. Will he win it?' I was like, 'Look, if he doesn't win a major this year, he's dead to me. He's gone. And here we are."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			It was a joke aimed at the guys on here that listen to NLU. He's part of the No Laying Up group, my personal favourite member of the group, he's hilarious. He said this on the Open wrap-up pod last week:





Click to expand...


wheres the hilarious, funny part? did you not quote that?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			wheres the hilarious, funny part? did you not quote that?
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't listen to it, and you're not familiar with the NLU pod, it won't be funny. Bit like explaining any joke makes it unfunny, but Phil asked, so I explained.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2019)

When are we starting a petition to get Roe removed from Sky? 

I have said it before, and stand by *my* opinion, that whenever the pressure is on Rory, there is something inside him that means he can't deal with it as he use to and doesn't compete. Happened yesterday when in contention and fell away. Huge expectation at the open and collapsed yet in round two where no-one expected anything and there was no pressure he played some of the best golf of the week. I don't know why it is Rory falls away so much now but it surely has to impact any chance of adding to his majors and so annoying as he shows snippets of class play but can't string four rounds together at the moment often enough


----------



## Coffey (Jul 29, 2019)

Aye, he is dreadful.

Probably only the second best golfer in the world at the moment.

Won twice this year but absolutely dreadful... Numerous top 10's.. Fell away so much yet still finished T4.

Sure he should have won more this year and is struggling to put a final round together but he is still probably the second best golfer in the world at the moment behind Brooks who is an animal currently.

Some of the comments on here are brilliant.

No one ever seems to mention the likes of JT, Speith, Day, DJ etc etc who haven't even challenged recently. But hey, having one bad round out of 4 is dreadful.

This season is Rory's best in a number of years and can only see him improving going forward. Taken a while for him to come back but he isn't far off now.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When are we starting a petition to get Roe removed from Sky?

I have said it before, and stand by *my* opinion, that whenever the pressure is on Rory, there is something inside him that means he can't deal with it as he use to and doesn't compete. Happened yesterday when in contention and fell away. Huge expectation at the open and collapsed yet in round two where no-one expected anything and there was no pressure he played some of the best golf of the week. I don't know why it is Rory falls away so much now but it surely has to impact any chance of adding to his majors and so annoying as he shows snippets of class play but can't string four rounds together at the moment often enough
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with that on Rory. He is a great guy to free wheel when the pressure is off and he can shoot in the mid 60s without really breaking sweat. But when there is pressure in a major, or he is paired with Tiger, Brooks etc. he has performed well below even average for him. 

Ok, so he is very effective at hoovering up world ranking points and cash and is usually good for a couple of wins a year - but ultimately he is now in this game to win majors. From that point of view, this season has been very bad for him. 

Ultimately he has not been a feature in any majors this year, with the absolute disaster of shooting himself out of the Open on the 1st hole by making 8 on his way to a 79. Then to freewheel on the Friday and get himself in position - to play the final 2 holes poorly and not even give himself a putt on the 18th to make the cut. 

I know winning is difficult, and lots of players play worse when the pressure is on, also Rory puts himself into contention with such regularity that we maybe think it looks like he does it more often, but to me it is becoming a big mental block for him and he plays a good 4 or 5 shots poorer on average on either day 1 of a major, or when he is in the final group.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Aye, he is dreadful.

Probably only the second best golfer in the world at the moment.

Won twice this year but absolutely dreadful... Numerous top 10's.. Fell away so much yet still finished T4.

Sure he should have won more this year and is struggling to put a final round together but he is still probably the second best golfer in the world at the moment behind Brooks who is an animal currently.

Some of the comments on here are brilliant.

No one ever seems to mention the likes of JT, Speith, Day, DJ etc etc who haven't even challenged recently. But hey, having one bad round out of 4 is dreadful.

This season is Rory's best in a number of years and can only see him improving going forward. Taken a while for him to come back but he isn't far off now.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that he's a terrible golfer, it's that he has these mental collapses so frequently, which is alarming for a player of his standing. Technically his game is up there with the best, but he has clearly been struggling mentally for a long time. And half the battle is mental - maybe more than half.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I never realised the level of medical training you had to make these diagnosis of someone you have never met's mental state.
Impressive.
		
Click to expand...

I (obviously) meant struggling with the mental side of the game, not his actual mental health.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's not that he's a terrible golfer, it's that he has these mental collapses so frequently, which is alarming for a player of his standing. Technically his game is up there with the best, but he has clearly been struggling mentally for a long time. And half the battle is mental - maybe more than half.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the positions he gets himself into he probably should have won more this year. 

But on the other side, he is putting himself into these positions, playing great golf, won twice, numerous top 10â€™s.

That is not a golfer who is struggling with his game or mental ability. Golf is such a tough game and made up of fine fine margins. 

Brooks is head and shoulders above everyone else at the moment but I would say Rory is second best.

If Rory is in such a bad mental state, how bad is DJ etc? Should we lock them up in case they are mentally unstable?


----------



## Humpy (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking at McIlroy's stats from yesterday he certainly didn't play badly i.e. he was hitting fairways and greens but just couldn't hole a putt. Ok his approaches could have been closer but the majority seem within 20 feet. And looking at the stats for approaches between 125-150 yards, he is ranked 10th. And for approaches 100-125 yards he is ranked 97th, with distance to the flag about the same as for 125-150 yards - c.20 feet. Koepka (for example) is ranked 47th between 125-150 with an average of 22 feet but for 100-125 he is ranked 25th with an average of 18 feet. So again not massively different. 

So again it comes down to putting. And as a poor putter myself I know that if you're not confident of your putting ability it puts more and more pressure on your approach play as you strive to get it closer and closer. Maybe McIlroy is just a streaker putter. Putts well and it's a 65. Doesn't putt well and it's a 72. What's probably more of a concern is that a lot of his first putts didn't seem to be close, leaving himself 2 or 3 footers for par which again just adds to the pressure.

I'm sure McIlroy is as frustrated at it than all of us put together. No professional sportsman is happy just picking up cheques. They'd rather be winning. What's the answer? Who knows. Maybe he needs to just try something completely different - long putter, different grip, etc - just to refocus his mind.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 29, 2019)

Humpy said:



			Looking at McIlroy's stats from yesterday he certainly didn't play badly i.e. he was hitting fairways and greens but just couldn't hole a putt. Ok his approaches could have been closer but the majority seem within 20 feet. And looking at the stats for approaches between 125-150 yards, he is ranked 10th. And for approaches 100-125 yards he is ranked 97th, with distance to the flag about the same as for 125-150 yards - c.20 feet. Koepka (for example) is ranked 47th between 125-150 with an average of 22 feet but for 100-125 he is ranked 25th with an average of 18 feet. So again not massively different.

So again it comes down to putting. And as a poor putter myself I know that if you're not confident of your putting ability it puts more and more pressure on your approach play as you strive to get it closer and closer. Maybe McIlroy is just a streaker putter. Putts well and it's a 65. Doesn't putt well and it's a 72. What's probably more of a concern is that a lot of his first putts didn't seem to be close, leaving himself 2 or 3 footers for par which again just adds to the pressure.

I'm sure McIlroy is as frustrated at it than all of us put together. No professional sportsman is happy just picking up cheques. They'd rather be winning. What's the answer? Who knows. Maybe he needs to just try something completely different - long putter, different grip, etc - just to refocus his mind.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah completely agree.

When that putter is cold it is cold.

The putt on the th (I think) set the tone for the day. The putt wasnâ€™t even close to dropping.

It seems to be if he doesnâ€™t hole one early he just canâ€™t get it going. He was bombing it down the middle and walking off with pars all day.

Must be very frustrating


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2019)

Maybe it's not so much his putting but his green reading that's an issue.
I bet there are a whole host of tour players who wish they were as 'bad' as Rory!
He'll win more majors, I'm sure of that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155790225421099008
ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 29, 2019)

I see yesterday as somewhat similar to the Masters the other year vs Reed

An early missed make-able putt and he then never got it going

In general though he is playing extremely well and personally I reckon can maintain this

Then it's just a matter of getting it all together in a big one again - heh the Players isn't small - where was Brooks in that one (he does have bad 'big events' you know)

As for Brooks - certainly at present he is the best (and best in the biggest events) but thats only the past 2 years - and we have been here before with DJ, Jason Day, and young Rory (and YJS)

It's partly driven by media and need for simple storylines - I reckon Rory's legacy will be greater than any of the others stated


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2019)

I see its been reported Koepka only got to the course 45 mins before his tee time for the final round  And then just ground the rest of them down again

Plenty not feeling the love for Brooks, its gonna be a long road


----------



## IainP (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh dear, Rory touching the sand thinking he was picking up a stone


----------



## JamesR (Aug 9, 2019)

IainP said:



			Oh dear, Rory touching the sand thinking he was picking up a stone
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t doing that 5 years ago...totally lost it mentally! No wonder he canâ€™t win anymore, bottling it has made him forget the rules ðŸ˜±


----------



## JamesR (Aug 10, 2019)

IainP said:



			Oh dear, Rory touching the sand thinking he was picking up a stone
		
Click to expand...

Penalty has been rescinded


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Penalty has been rescinded
		
Click to expand...

Credit to him for calling the penalty on himself though. He could probably just have pretended to pick up a stone and toss it aside, would have been difficult to determine otherwise. I know the rules is the rules, but a two shot penalty for attempting to move a stone that turned out not to be a stone is pretty harsh, especially when he actually left it in place and didnâ€™t disturb the sand or change his lie.

Surprised it has been rescinded, although Rich Beem was championing Rory to go question it because he read the rule multiple times after and failed to see how it was a penalty under the actions taken due to the wording.


----------



## IainP (Aug 11, 2019)

Koepka 5 under through 6.
May be gaining the attention of the later starters.


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			Koepka 5 under through 6.
May be gaining the attention of the later starters.
		
Click to expand...

Dechambeau pissed him off at the range. Koepka likes a bit of fire to get him going ðŸ¤£


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2019)

BK -5 after 10
BDC level after 5
Guess who came away from that encounter feeling good...


----------



## Crow (Aug 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			BK -5 after 7
BDC level after 5
Guess who came away from that encounter feeling good...

Click to expand...

Both -1 now,  how quickly things can change.


----------



## IainP (Aug 11, 2019)

Dustin currently "doing a Rory'


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			Both -1 now,  how quickly things can change.
		
Click to expand...

Well that post aged well didn't it......


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160672563141533698
"Season-Long Race"


----------



## IainP (Aug 12, 2019)

I actually enjoyed the tournament in it's own right. The whole Fed Ex thing is so contrived.

Can kind of understand the pga tour, they don't own any of the majors (I think), so want to big up the "bread n butter". The schedule rejig, lets them talk about a big thing each month from March to August.


----------



## Slab (Aug 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160672563141533698
"Season-Long Race"
		
Click to expand...


Yeah theyâ€™ve really weighted the points towards recognising the players that win/place well in the season ending 3 play-off events (quadrupled from a regular pga event)

Suppose itâ€™s like many competitions. No point in ManU,L/pool etc putting 10 past Hartlepool in the 3rd round of the fa cup and 6 past arsenal in the 4th round if they donâ€™t win in the quarter final. But half a dozen 1-0 wins for Chelsea can see them lift the cup

For the fed ex cup, most of the season is only about qualifying for the play-offs, once there you gotta do it all again


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 12, 2019)

Last night was one of the better final rounds I've watched in a long time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161582233762848768
Surely with stats like this he should be winning more.


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161582233762848768
Surely with stats like this he should be winning more.
		
Click to expand...

What makes the stats even more impressive is they are that good despite his relatively poor 4th round scores (which are why he isn't winning more).


----------



## ger147 (Aug 15, 2019)

Have only seen him hit 2 shots so far but Woods looking more comfortable than he did last week.

Very nearly highway robbery from McIlory on the 10th, just coming up short with his birdie putt after chopping it up the LHS. 3rd shot to get on to the green was a belter.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 15, 2019)

Not a bad 3 ball, McIlroy, Koopeka and Reed.


----------



## IainP (Aug 17, 2019)

For those that haven't seen, like the ball spotter's reaction to Rory's line


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161582233762848768
Surely with stats like this he should be winning more.
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion he should but as I've said before, until he can reduce the one poor round some weeks to scramble it round in par or even one under and not a couple over he's going to be a few shots short. On the weeks he can hold it together he'll still blow fields away. It's his major performances that still disappoint and surely a player producing these stats should have added more majors and definitely been battling on the back nine on Sunday more often


----------



## inc0gnito (Aug 17, 2019)

Justin Thomas having the round of his life. 10 under through 16.


----------



## IainP (Aug 17, 2019)

Justin T spraying some tee shots but holing out from all over.
Final group are 1+ holes behind though, will PGA act?


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 18, 2019)

IainP said:



			Final group are 1+ holes behind though, will PGA act?
		
Click to expand...

Nope! They won't have finished their 'in depth' review and are about as much use as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 18, 2019)

Justin Thomas over the hill and far away, no way he's gonna be caught now.

Tiger looking like he's gonna miss out on the Tour Championships unless he does something special over his last 3 holes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 19, 2019)

This week is going to be really interesting now that the Tournament winner = Fed Ex winner. Every place is worth a ton of cash. Think JT will likely wrap it up and win his 2nd Fed-Ex in 3 years, but with Brooks, Cantlay and Rory not too far behind him he's still going to have to have a really good week. Think the guys down at -3 and below are pretty much out of it, but you never know, have a fantastic week and they've got a chance, just think it's going to be hard to chase down 7 or 8 shots at East Lake. The guys 3 or 4 behind going into Thursday still have a great chance though.


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Justin Thomas having the round of his life. 10 under through 16.
		
Click to expand...

doing even better next week, hes -10 thru 0 holes


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This week is going to be really interesting now that the Tournament winner = Fed Ex winner. Every place is worth a ton of cash. Think JT will likely wrap it up and win his 2nd Fed-Ex in 3 years, but with Brooks, Cantlay and Rory not too far behind him he's still going to have to have a really good week. Think the guys down at -3 and below are pretty much out of it, but you never know, have a fantastic week and they've got a chance, just think it's going to be hard to chase down 7 or 8 shots at East Lake. The guys 3 or 4 behind going into Thursday still have a great chance though.
		
Click to expand...

Really interesting? Duller than dishwater for me and thats as someone who has watched most of the play offs over the years, new format has killed it for me. Hard to make a case for more than a handful of players winning a handicap comp for a dumpload of cash because the Americans cant distinguish between a tournament winner and a season winner.

I really hope one of the leading players shoots the lights out day 1 and they get 3 days of damp squib procession!

Struggling to see many positives in the schedule changes this year and am watching far less golf as a result, pretty sure Im not the only one


----------



## pendodave (Aug 19, 2019)

Re the schedule, I'm hoping that it gives an opportunity for the European events to take centre stage. There are quite a few decent ones coming up, and compared to the wraparound ones, they look pretty attractive


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			Really interesting? Duller than dishwater for me and thats as someone who has watched most of the play offs over the years, new format has killed it for me. Hard to make a case for more than a handful of players winning a handicap comp for a dumpload of cash because the Americans cant distinguish between a tournament winner and a season winner.

I really hope one of the leading players shoots the lights out day 1 and they get 3 days of damp squib procession!

Struggling to see many positives in the schedule changes this year and am watching far less golf as a result, pretty sure Im not the only one
		
Click to expand...

More interesting than last year for me, as this Tournament decides the Fed Ex winner so there's more on the line. Couple of early bogeys for JT and it opens the whole Fed Ex right up and gives the guys in the Top 5 or 6 a real chance of catching him, whereas in the past the person leading going in could scrape a top 10 and still win it if results went there way, this makes it much more interesting from a potential story perspective and in regards to possible Sunday drama. Also removes the confusion of there being two trophies, two results, two winners on Sunday etc. I like it.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			More interesting than last year for me, as this Tournament decides the Fed Ex winner so there's more on the line. Couple of early bogeys for JT and it opens the whole Fed Ex right up and gives the guys in the Top 5 or 6 a real chance of catching him, whereas in the past the person leading going in could scrape a top 10 and still win it if results went there way, this makes it much more interesting from a potential story perspective and in regards to possible Sunday drama. Also removes the confusion of there being two trophies, two results, two winners on Sunday etc. I like it.
		
Click to expand...

There's still a gross tournament though all starting at even for the purposes of owgr. Clear as mud. 

I'll give the first 3 days a miss and check in on Sunday if it looks like a good finish. 

To fundys point, I've watched a lot less golf this year. Schedule is all over the place, majors rammed in together, WGCs whenever they can fit them in and playoffs confusing - all on courses that get softer each and every year. 

Throw in even more random sponsorship such as the below"Jason Day is 37th in the FedEx, how's he getting on in the Wyndham? 22nd! Wow! Even better news for him is that he is 2nd in the AON risk/reward challenge!! How exciting!" ðŸ¤®

I don't care, just give me a good golf tournament!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 19, 2019)

The TV audience won't necessarily know about how it works for OWGR purposes though. Obviously the money is gross, but the money was gross last year, it doesn't change that. I think the actual format change of this weeks tournament is more conducive to an exciting finish. Unlikely anyone is going to be coasting content with a 30th finish when a couple of birdies could earn them an extra $30k, and with the full $15m on the line for this week, it should be fiercely competitive and a few shots is not a lot over 4 days unless JT comes out on fire. The Fed Ex is always going to be a bit gross, but fair play to them for trying to mix it up and make the final event a bit more exciting and leaning into the fact it's an entertainment product.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2019)

The US tour is joke at the moment , the golf is dull , their majors were dull , beyond Woods at the Masters i canâ€™t recall many stand out moments - its greed driven , the schedule is a complex mess with big tournaments jammed in together meaning they lost their impact. All this â€œstart on 10under â€œ - what a joke.

The only good thing is itâ€™s done in a week and then the ET can be highlighted more.


----------



## IainP (Aug 22, 2019)

Just looked at the leaderboard on Sky's site. Justin Thomas   -10 for the tournament. Okay, that's his head start.
-10 for today's round. Erm no.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

And in less than a round we're all packed up at the top with JT, Schauffele, Cantlay, Brooks and Rory all within 3 shots. The Fed-Ex just got a bit more exciting, we're going to have a serious shoot out for the trophy come Sunday.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			And in less than a round we're all packed up at the top with JT, Schauffele, Cantlay, Brooks and Rory all within 3 shots. The Fed-Ex just got a bit more exciting, we're going to have a serious shoot out for the trophy come Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

and still no one cares or is watching, they turned the majority off before it started


----------



## IainP (Aug 22, 2019)

The race to determine "the best golfer in August" ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰ðŸ™‚


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			and still no one cares or is watching, they turned the majority off before it started
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching it ............................... and I'm loving it!


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2019)

I've seen a few comments doubting the scoring format etc but I watched the first day highlights and it was fine, just as if I tuned in on a Friday, not unusual or weird at all
It fulfills the criteria they wanted to reward the players performing well towards the end of the Cup & it didn't detract from the viewing either, seems all good

(might have been a diff story if JT had shot 61 but he didn't so it isn't)


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2019)

The problem with the old system was that you generally got the scenario of only 2 or 3 players being able to win the whole thing...it may even have been possible to have won it before the TC.
Whilst it's not perfect, the current format at least gives all 30 a chance to win..and it's a winner takes all.
Any other cumulative format runs the risk of copying the original format.
At least with this format you know whoever is leading the tournament when the final putt drops is the winner and not someone who came 10th this week.
3 weeks off and then the 2020 season starts 15th September


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The problem with the old system was that you generally got the scenario of only 2 or 3 players being able to win the whole thing...it may even have been possible to have won it before the TC.
Whilst it's not perfect, the current format at least gives all 30 a chance to win..and it's a winner takes all.
Any other cumulative format runs the risk of copying the original format.
At least with this format you know whoever is leading the tournament when the final putt drops is the winner and not someone who came 10th this week.
*3 weeks off and then the 2020 season starts 15th September*

Click to expand...

Yeah and the ET still has a dozen or more tournaments to go this season... and still starts the 2021 season in Nov!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The problem with the old system was that you generally got the scenario of only 2 or 3 players being able to win the whole thing...it may even have been possible to have won it before the TC.
Whilst it's not perfect, the current format at least gives all 30 a chance to win..and it's a winner takes all.
Any other cumulative format runs the risk of copying the original format.
At least with this format you know whoever is leading the tournament when the final putt drops is the winner and not someone who came 10th this week.
3 weeks off and then the 2020 season starts 15th September
		
Click to expand...

But is it not supposed to a â€œseason longâ€ Competition? 

Surely itâ€™s not supposed to be whoever wins this one tournament is the winner of the season long trophy ?

And if someone has won before going into today then great - itâ€™s a reward for playing well throughout the season 

Itâ€™s a completely contrived situation to reward the person who plays well in August irrelevant of how well they do throughout the rest of the year.


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*But is it not supposed to a â€œseason longâ€ Competition?*

*Surely itâ€™s not supposed to be whoever wins this one tournament is the winner of the season long trophy* ?

And if someone has won before going into today then great - itâ€™s a reward for playing well throughout the season

*Itâ€™s a completely contrived situation to reward the person who plays well in August irrelevant of how well they do throughout the rest of the year*.
		
Click to expand...

You mean a bit like the Champions league final?


Apart from the individual titles aren't all the events through the season qualifiers and elimination events to get to _this _final and the financial reward for winning this final is then greater than every individual qualifying/elimination event leading up to the final


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2019)

Bit like the Playoffs in the lower divisions of English football. They don't reward the team who were consistently the 3rd best team throughout the year, you could scrape 6th with a strong finish to the season, take that form into the Playoffs and get into the PL the next season and get the financial rewards that come with it. Happens in loads of sports. 

As Slab says. The whole season is building to this one big final event to decide who takes the prize. Golf is an entertainment product and it turned out there was little excitement in going to the Tour Championship with 28 guys on auto-pilot with 2 guys able to win the Fed-Ex. This year is way more open and in terms of an entertainment product should be far more exciting going into Sunday. We've currently got 3 top players tied for the lead, Rory 1 back, Kuchar and Cantlay 2 back and Matsuyama 3 back all fighting it out for the biggest prize of the season. Seems like a massive improvement to me compared to the old system to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Bit like the Playoffs in the lower divisions of English football. They don't reward the team who were consistently the 3rd best team throughout the year, you could scrape 6th with a strong finish to the season, take that form into the Playoffs and get into the PL the next season and get the financial rewards that come with it. Happens in loads of sports.

As Slab says. The whole season is building to this one big final event to decide who takes the prize. Golf is an entertainment product and it turned out there was little excitement in going to the Tour Championship with 28 guys on auto-pilot with 2 guys able to win the Fed-Ex. This year is way more open and in terms of an entertainment product should be far more exciting going into Sunday. We've currently got 3 top players tied for the lead, Rory 1 back, Kuchar and Cantlay 2 back and Matsuyama 3 back all fighting it out for the biggest prize of the season. Seems like a massive improvement to me compared to the old system to me.
		
Click to expand...

Playoff systems are pure American to drag more out of the sport and for me they are poor to decide who wins the â€œseason longâ€ competition 

It should be the person who has played the best throughout the season not some contrived couple of weeks at the end 

But the ultimately the â€œWhole Seasonâ€ finished for a lot of people the minute Lowry raised the claret jug - the Majors are the pinnacle and for me itâ€™s disgraceful that the USPGA have been allowed to imo ruin the season to suit the Fed Ed money machine


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 23, 2019)

May catch up on some of it this morning.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Playoff systems are pure American to drag more out of the sport and for me they are poor to decide who wins the â€œseason longâ€ competition

It should be the person who has played the best throughout the season not some contrived couple of weeks at the end

But the ultimately the â€œWhole Seasonâ€ finished for a lot of people the minute Lowry raised the claret jug - the Majors are the pinnacle and for me itâ€™s disgraceful that the USPGA have been allowed to imo ruin the season to suit the Fed Ed money machine
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I'm just going to enjoy some good golf this weekend with some of the best players in the world fighting it out for the biggest financial prize of the season on an excellent golf course. If you aren't interested, that's up to you.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2019)

McIlroy putting the foot down, 2 clear with 6 holes to play. And Koepka starting to creak under the pressure. Gonna be an excellent finish.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 25, 2019)

Fantastic from Rory so far today. 

Could be really good for him going forward to hold off a leader board of this quality *if* he gets it done.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

Rory's caddy currently has the biggest grin in the USA ðŸ˜„. What a 10% this could be.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Rory vs Brooks ............................ and people on here tell me that Rory's the choker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Rory vs Brooks ............................ and people on here tell me that Rory's the choker. 

Click to expand...

Might have been best to post this once he was over the line ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Roryâ€™s not making this easy for himself.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Might have been best to post this once he was over the line ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Have faith, fella, have faith ................................... but yeah, maybe you're right.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

No, on second thoughts, I was right all along.  
Magnificent performance from a magnificent golfer.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			No, on second thoughts, I was right all along.  
Magnificent performance from a magnificent golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Shame itâ€™s only against a weak field...... ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

He mustâ€™ve brought his A-game. Thatâ€™s the only time he wins, right?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Some quality golf from Rory - some big putts put Koepka under pressure and he for once felt it and threw in a number poor bogeys. We could be starting a great number of years with Rory and Koepka going head to head against. Impressive from Rory today

Great season from Rory - some impressive numbers


----------



## pendodave (Aug 25, 2019)

As someone said elsewhere...
Rory is both the net and gross club champion this afternoon....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 25, 2019)

Sublime by Rory today. A great win from a great player.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some quality golf from Rory - some big putts put Koepka under pressure and he for once felt it and threw in a number poor bogeys. We could be starting a great number of years with Rory and Koepka going head to head against. Impressive from Rory today

Great season from Rory - some impressive numbers
		
Click to expand...

What is scary is that Koepka is still no 1, despite not playing well for a while & still had his chances today.

Thatâ€™s what a true(potential) great does. Win or come close on the bad weeks, like NZ in the rugby

Great win by Rory though, ðŸ†


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 26, 2019)

DJ seems to have lost his ability to play golf.


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			DJ seems to have lost his ability to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen his wife!
I bet he doesn't practice as much as he used to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2019)

Since Rory changed caddies to his mate he has won 30mil - 22 mil alone this season meaning his mate has won a minimum of 3 mil plus any sponsorship - not bad work


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

Well, I hope he enjoyed a few drinks last night.
I heard he was jetting over to Europe, with a few friends and family, for the European Masters, on his private jet.
I hope the flight crew looked after him, those transatlantic flights can be a bit boring!


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2019)

Tom Lewis cruising to victory at what is in effect Tour School for the PGA Tour, just the 23 under ande 5 clear with a couple to play!

Some effort that and another player who has risen again from some pretty low points!


----------



## pendodave (Sep 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Tom Lewis cruising to victory at what is in effect Tour School for the PGA Tour, just the 23 under ande 5 clear with a couple to play!

Some effort that and another player who has risen again from some pretty low points!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. My mate was playing in an event at wgc yesterday and they were very excited. Will be interesting to see how he does out there.


----------

